# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  red spotted newts

## IWM

We just rescued a few newts from the bottom of an old swimming pool -- they were living under a lot of pine needles and other organic matter with a few feet of algae water.

The pool is to be filled with dirt (as I write this).

They are now in a bucket -- where should I take them to release?

----------


## Ryan

Does it happen to be this little guy? (Caudata Culture Species Entry - Notophthalmus viridescens - Eastern Newt) if so, make sure to release him into a lake or pond that has any noticeable human destruction around. if the newts are still efts (newly metamorphosed) make sure to release them in a wooded area for they are terrestrial at this life stage.

----------


## IWM

They don't look like that at all. The photo I saw showed red spots down the body but they are still in a very early stage of development.

They are in a bucket of water now from the rescue -- you're saying to take them to the woods?

----------


## Ryan

take them to the nearest body of water. because they are newts they prefer an aquatic lifestyle.

----------


## belladolittle

Hi,i have 2 fire bellied newts and im wondering if the newts u r refering 2 may be a fir belly as ther ar 3 different kinds?
they are black with red bellys or some ohers are balck with red spots.

----------


## stupot1610

> Hi,i have 2 fire bellied newts and im wondering if the newts u r refering 2 may be a fir belly as ther ar 3 different kinds?
> they are black with red bellys or some ohers are balck with red spots.


There are actually four groups of newts given the the general name 'fire belly' and each group has many species within it. There is _Pachytriton, Paramesotriton, Cynops_ and _Hypselotriton._ These are all native to Asia so if they were found in a swimming pool somebody would have had to have abandoned them there. My guess would be _Notopthalmus viridesens Spp._ These are a very common newt in America so it is very likely that this is what they are. Their common name is the red spotted newt because of the small red spots on its sides, during the juvenile stage it is bright red but as adults they are a yellow-brown colour with the small red spots.
hope this helps,
stuart

----------

